# 148.5 / One SA-12 / Large SUV



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally posted by Skip01 on my CACO forum :

Skip01: SA-12 and 2 2500s metering....legal and kick - Car Audio Classifieds

Therefore... I don't want to hear any "because it's a CRX" comments as this is a big ol' SUV 

----------

SA-12
2 SAZ2500s @ 1ohm strapped
2.2cu @ 40hz

148.5 legal @ 46hz
150.4 sealed Kick @ 46hz



Bout it.....Thanks Jacob

YouTube - Sundown SA12 and 2 Sundown 2500s metering...ONE 12" 600w RMS sub








































Funny story...ever since i seen Jacob doing nuts scores with 1 15s and so on, than a few guys doing 1 SA12...i wanted too put my name in there....eventually got around too it.

Emailed Jacob: "So what sub would u like me too put up a sick score with..z2 12 or SA12"

"SA as i sell 10x more of them too Z2"


And there we have it


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Impressive! 

A 600 watt rms SQ driver doing that kind of SPL is crazy!


----------

